# 2009 Colnago CX-1, what do you think?



## joelbolt (Feb 9, 2008)

What do you think of the Colnago CX-1 with SRAM Red and Zipp 404 Wheelset? This must be the setup for the CX-1 sold in the US.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

joelbolt said:


> What do you think of the Colnago CX-1 with SRAM Red and Zipp 404 Wheelset? This must be the setup for the CX-1 sold in the US.


 Must be. A bunch of my team mates got that combo.

I like mine...see some other threads here for more details. An excellent frame without any shortcomings in performance. Quite versatile and excellent finish quality. If you want just one bike for all your riding...the CX-1 will certainly do. I use various wheel sets (carbon tubulars) and Dura Ace..Happy happy.
Don Hanson


----------



## joelbolt (Feb 9, 2008)

Gnarly 928 said:


> Must be. A bunch of my team mates got that combo.
> 
> I like mine...see some other threads here for more details. An excellent frame without any shortcomings in performance. Quite versatile and excellent finish quality. If you want just one bike for all your riding...the CX-1 will certainly do. I use various wheel sets (carbon tubulars) and Dura Ace..Happy happy.
> Don Hanson


How would you compare this to a Trek Madone 6.9 Pro. Sorry, I hope I don't offend asking to compare the two. I know many people don't like Treks.


----------



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

I have a 6.9 and I really want a CX-1  That CX-1 Is beautiful...


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I had some older Treks..5900 series. Not so good..OK but pretty 'flat, dead, soggy' feeling. Not so the CX-1..it feels lively.
Don Hanson


----------

